# The Master Out Does Himself - pics and video



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I caught a bait swarm today, an overcast day, a month after the swarm season has subsided, on only a follower board in an uncovered super. I impressed myself even. Either side of it was a open box of white deep combs and an open box of foundation.

The swarm: 










Settled in:










The video:
Click on picture.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Nice catch and video. And you're so humble about it, too. LOL -james


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

I would never doubt the greatness of odfrank, but this one was more like the Otis, the town drunk on the Andy Griffith Show who locked himself up when he needed to sleep one off!


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

you put the od in od, frank :thumbsup: 

Cool catch, you are the best.


----------



## luka (May 23, 2012)

what lure do you use?


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hats off too you Oliver, you are the masterbaiter


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

luka said:


> what lure do you use?


This catch had nothing, no even combs.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

What fun to read and watch, you are hilarious odfrank. Good catch!


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

A bit narcissistic but a nice catch! :lpf:


----------



## Captainfester (May 1, 2012)

shannonswyatt said:


> I would never doubt the greatness of odfrank, but this one was more like the Otis, the town drunk on the Andy Griffith Show who locked himself up when he needed to sleep one off!


side note andy griffith just died. 86 yrs old


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

KQ6AR said:


> Hats off too you Oliver, you are the masterbaiter


:lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf::lpf:


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Oh Charlie, you're mind is in the gutter.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

Whatever Dan!


----------

